# How do I repair this?



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Looking for some advice some some of the 2cool woodworking experts. I have a sunk in living room and a portion of the "ledge" is rounded off where it goes to my back door going to the pool. The corner molding that was there has broken and I need to replace it. Obviously, I need to make some sort of relief cuts to get the molding to bend to the shape of the ledge, but this is part of my living room and I want it to look good.

The piece that was there before had relief cuts made diagonally. Does this make a difference? If I just made relief cuts at 90Â° to the molding, as I bent the piece wouldn't it leaver small gaps in the relief cut at the edge of the molding where the relief cuts stop?

Pics attached...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

90Âº will close up faster, leaving a more noticeable gap at the edge closest to the carpet.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> 90Âº will close up faster, leaving a more noticeable gap at the edge closest to the carpet.


So that is why the previous cuts were made at an angle? How would I go about calculating what angle to cut at, how many relief cuts I would need and how far apart?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I didn't build it - so I can't tell you why it was done that way 

I would pull the old one off and try to measure what's left of it.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Can you slide some tile edging under it instead of wood?









http://www.lowes.com/pd_457135-3626...rentURL=?Ntt=tile+edge+trim&page=2&facetInfo=


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Those cuts are called Kerfs... This article has some measuring suggestions.

http://www.oldhouseonline.com/cutting-kerfs-learn-to-curve-boards/

Next, they measure and mark the backside of the board where the kerfs will be cut. Minerviniâ€™s team mimicked the spacing of the kerfs on the original baseboardsâ€"which all turned on an identical radiusâ€"but the spacing needed for a specific curve can be calculated using a simple, century-old formula. From the center point, or apex, of the kerfed portion, the team lays out 3/32â€³-thick kerfs 3/8â€³ apart for a total span of 8â€³â€"4â€³ on either side of the apex. This spacing allows for maximum flexibility and stress relief right in the middle of the bend. After that, the spacing of the kerfs widens to Â½â€ apart over another 4â€³ per side.
To cut the kerfs, the team uses an 8â€³ table saw with a 3/32â€³, carbideâ€"tipped thin-kerf blade (they prefer those made by Freud). The team chose a table saw over a radial arm


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

I pulled the old piece off...what was left of it anyway...and it looks like they made kerf cuts at 45Â° every 2-3/8". I have a compound miter saw to make the cuts but it looks like the blade that was used before was quite a bit thinner than the blade on my saw. Do they make special blades for this type of application?

EDIT - A quick google search turned up some hits for thin kerf miter saw blades.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

The thinner the blade, the less likely you will see the cuts. However, it appears in your picture that the molding was painted. If that is so, some wood putty, sandpaper, and paint should make the kerfs hard to see.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Well, I managed to get-r-done. I had to make all of the cuts by hand with a miter box...the compound miter saw blade was waaaaay too thick. I made the cuts at the same intervals (every 2-3/8") as the piece that came out but it wouldn't bend nearly enough so I went back and made another cut in between each of the previous cuts. Even then, it was tough to get it bent around that curve.

I really don't get why I had to make so many more cuts than before. My hand saw blade was ever so slightly thinner than the cuts on the old piece so I'm sure that had a little to do with it. Anyway, the piece is in and sanded. Now I just need to fill with wood putty, sand again and paint. I will post pics of the finished product.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

the old piece may have been steamed to aid in bending.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Here are the pics after I sanded and painted. I thought it turned out well.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Looks great. I knew you'd figure it out. richg99


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

well done


----------

